# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  कैसे करें किसी अन्य साइट से कॉपी किए गए सूत्र के स्रोत की पहचान।

## Black Pearl

दोस्तो कई बार कुछ सदस्य, किसी किसी अन्य साइट, ब्लॉग या फोरम से आवश्यक जानकारी को लेकर सूत्र बना देते हैं, एवं लेख के स्रोत तथा लेख के वास्तविक लेखक की जानकारी किसी कारणवश नहीं देते हैं। और कुछ पोस्ट के बाद उस पर पोस्ट नहीं करते हैं, अब सदस्यो को उसके बारे में जानकारी नहीं मिल पाती है। और सदस्य परेशान होते रहते हैं।

----------


## Black Pearl

तो अगर आप उस सूत्र पर दी गयी जानकारी को विस्तार से पाना चाहते हैं या अगर ये जानना चाहते हैं की सूत्र की सामाग्री को कहाँ से कॉपी किया गया है, और ये जानना चाहते हैं की उस लेख (जो कॉपी किया गया है) के वास्तविक मालिक या लेखक कौन हैं,  तो आप इसका पता बड़ी आसानी से लगा सकते हैं।

----------


## Black Pearl

अधिकतर सूत्रों के शीर्षक(title) लिखने में भी मेहनत नहीं की जाती है और उसे भी कॉपी कर दिया जाता है।
तो उन सूत्रों के स्रोत की पहचान के लिए आप बस सूत्र के टाइटल को कॉपी करें और गूगल पर पेस्ट करके एंटर दबा दें अब आपके सामने उस सूत्र के वास्तविक लेखक और स्रोत की जानकारी आ जाएगी।

----------


## Black Pearl

और अगर सूत्र के शीर्षक(title) को बदल दिया गया है तो आप सूत्र के पोस्ट की प्रथम लाइन या बीच की किसी लाइन को कॉपी कर के गूगल पर सर्च कर लें, जानकारी आपके सामने होगी। 

जैसे मैं मेरे द्वारा बनाए गए इस आगे नहीं ली जाएगी समाज के सदस्यों... सूत्र में अगर वास्तविक जानकारी नहीं देता तो आप ऐसे सर्च कर सकते थे।

----------


## kajal pandey

*बेहद उम्दा सूत्र है ,,,,,,,*,,

----------


## Black Pearl

मैंने वर्तमान एवं निम्न 
 आगे नहीं ली जाएगी समाज के सदस्यों...

सूत्र की रचना केवल जानकारी देने के लिए किया है, कृपया अन्यथा न लें।

----------


## Dark Rider

और कॉपी पर शायद कुछ लगाम भी लगेगी , कम से कम अब सब कुछ अपना भी योगदान देंगे

----------


## Black Pearl

अब इस प्रकार के सूत्रों के लक्षणो पर भी एक नजर डालते हैं....

1.	इस प्रकार के सूत्र सभी जगह पाये जाते हैं, इनमें बड़े बड़े दार्शनिको वाली बाते होती हैं। 

2.	एक साथ कॉपी पेस्ट किए जाने के कारण सूत्र में काफी सारी जानकारी कुछ ही सेकंड में दाल दी जाती है, 

3.	सूत्र को कॉपी पेस्ट का लेने के बाद सूत्रधारक के पास कुछ नहीं होता इसलिए वह सिर्फ “धन्यवाद, और +रेपों दें” तक ही बोल पाता है।

अब कुछ लक्षण बाद में बताता हूँ।

----------


## Black Pearl

4.	सूत्रधारक के सूत्रों में आपको भाषा संबंधी गलतियाँ ना के बराबर मिलेंगी। 

5.	राजनैतिक बातें अधिक की जाती हैं, कुछ भड़काऊ किस्म की। 

6.	कई बार सूत्रधार लेख को पढ़ता भी नहीं है और पोस्ट कर देता है, इसलिए अगर आप सूत्र के लेख के विषय के बारे में कुछ पुछें तो कोई जवाब नहीं मिलता है। 

आपको भी कोई लक्षण पता हैं तो सहयोग करें।

----------


## kajal pandey

> मैंने वर्तमान एवं निम्न 
>  आगे नहीं ली जाएगी समाज के सदस्यों...
> 
> सूत्र की रचना केवल जानकारी देने के लिए किया है, कृपया अन्यथा न लें।


*जी उदहारण के लिए आज एक समानित सदस्य के एक साथ १०-२० सूत्र  दिखाई दिए*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *जी उदहारण के लिए आज एक समानित सदस्य के एक साथ १०-२० सूत्र  दिखाई दिए*


जी इसमें गलत बात नहीं है की उन्होंने कॉपी पेस्ट किया लेकिन गलत यह होता है की आँखे मूँद कर सूत्र पर सूत्र बनाये जाना भी ठीक नहीं है बिना किसी प्रतिक्रिया के |

यदि किसी सूत्र पर विचार विमर्श ही नहीं हुआ , वाद विवाद ही नहीं हुआ तो सब व्यर्थ है |

----------


## kajal pandey

> जी इसमें गलत बात नहीं है की उन्होंने कॉपी पेस्ट किया लेकिन गलत यह होता है की आँखे मूँद कर सूत्र पर सूत्र बनाये जाना भी ठीक नहीं है बिना किसी प्रतिक्रिया के |
> 
> यदि किसी सूत्र पर विचार विमर्श ही नहीं हुआ , वाद विवाद ही नहीं हुआ तो सब व्यर्थ है |


*जी मै कॉपी पेस्ट की बात नहीं कर रही,,,,,,,,,,,,,,मेरा आपना विचार है की इसमे कुछ बुरे नहीं ,,,,,,,मै बात कर रही हु सूत्र बनाने की प्रतियोगिता की*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *जी मै कॉपी पेस्ट की बात नहीं कर रही,,,,,,,,,,,,,,मेरा आपना विचार है की इसमे कुछ बुरे नहीं ,,,,,,,मै बात कर रही हु सूत्र बनाने की प्रतियोगिता की*


जी हा वो भी तो गलत ही हो रहा है एक सूत्र को अभी समझ ही  आया की उस पर विचार लिखने का मन हुआ और महाशय ने दूसरा सूत्र बना डाला वो भी लगभग उसी विषय पर |

और इसका सबसे बड़ा नुकसान अन्यों सूत्रों को जो अब निचे चले गए है

----------


## Black Pearl

> *जी मै कॉपी पेस्ट की बात नहीं कर रही,,,,,,,,,,,,,,मेरा आपना विचार है की इसमे कुछ बुरे नहीं ,,,,,,,मै बात कर रही हु सूत्र बनाने की प्रतियोगिता की*



कुछ लोग एक सूत्र की प्रतिकृया देखे बगैर ही अगले और फिर उससे अगले सूत्रों निर्माण कर देते हैं। कुछ इंतजार तो करना चाहिए, वैसे मेरे हिशाब से एक सदस्य अगर खुद की रचनात्मकता से खुद लिखकर "जानकारी देने वाला" सूत्र बनाए तो एक दिन में 2 या तीन सूत्रों से अधिक का निर्माण नहीं कर सकता है।

----------


## Krish13

अच्छे विषय पर सूत्र बनाया है आपने
आज कुछ सूत्र तो बेवजह बने है उनमे एक भी प्रविष्टी अभी तक नही आई है

----------


## kajal pandey

हा            सूत्र धारक का नाम बताऊ क्या,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,जाने दो वो खुद hi samajh jayengey

----------


## fullmoon

*संदीप जी,

बहुत अच्छा  विषय चुना है आपने.

आज कल नेट  पर कॉपी पेस्ट का ही जमाना है.

सब सोचते हैं की कौन लिखने के मेहनत करे.

बस कहीं से भी कॉपी करो और बना लो  नया सूत्र.

इसका  शिकार मैं भी हो हो रहा हूँ.

मेरे  ban फिल्मों के सूत्र को इसी फोरम के एक सदस्य एक दूसरी हिंदी फोरम में अपने नाम से कॉपी पेस्ट कर रहे हैं.

मैं ही अकेला नहीं इस फोरम के कई सूत्र वहां कॉपी पेस्ट किये जा रहे हैं,जो हम सभी सदस्यों ने बड़ी ही मेहनत से बनाए हैं.
*

----------


## Black Pearl

> *संदीप जी,
> 
> बहुत अच्छा  विषय चुना है आपने.
> 
> आज कल नेट  पर कॉपी पेस्ट का ही जमाना है.
> 
> सब सोचते हैं की कौन लिखने के मेहनत करे.
> 
> बस कहीं से भी कॉपी करो और बना लो  नया सूत्र.
> ...


fulmoon ji मैं समझ सकता हूँ की आपको कितना नागवार लगता होगा। उसी तरह किसी ब्लॉग से कॉपी करने के बाद उसके असली लेखक का नाम तक ना दिया जाय तो मुझे भी खराब लगता है। 

आपके लिए दो सुझाव हैं, पहला ये की आप एक ब्लॉग बना लीजिये, बहुत अच्छा रहेगा। और दूसरा ये की की आप अपनी फिल्मों का वर्णन ms वर्ड में लिखने के बाद उसका स्क्रीनशॉट बना लें, और फिर उसमें अपने नाम का watarmark लगा लें। और चित्र के रूप में फोरम पर डालें। फिर कोई कैसे कॉपी करेगा। और करेगा तो साथ में आपका नाम भी जाएगा।

----------


## sanjeetspice

दोस्तों मुझे तो इसमें कुछ गलत नही लगता

मतलब कॉपी पेस्ट करने में 

बस कोसिस होती है एक जानकारी को 

जादा से जादा लोगो तक पहुचाने की

----------


## Black Pearl

> दोस्तों मुझे तो इसमें कुछ गलत नही लगता
> 
> मतलब कॉपी पेस्ट करने में 
> 
> बस कोसिस होती है एक जानकारी को 
> 
> जादा से जादा लोगो तक पहुचाने की



बिलकुल संजीत जी कुछ खराबी नहीं है की  एक जानकारी को 

जादा से जादा लोगो तक पाहुचाया जाय, लेकिन जिसने अपनी मेहनत से जानकारी बनाई है लिखी है, या एकत्रित की है कम से कम उसका नाम, साइट की लिंक और आभार तो व्यक्त करना चाहिए।

क्या खयाल है?

----------


## Dark Rider

बिना पूछे या  बताये किसी की मेहनत को चुराना भी उचित नही वो भी इस हद तक की असली लेखक का नाम तक ना दिया जाय,  साईट न सही लेखक के नाम पर दो शब्द ही सही |

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सबसे अफ़सोस की एक बात जो लगी की कुछ सदस्य सिर्फ सूत्र बनाने के बहाने से सूत्र तो बना देते हैं लेकिन जब सदस्य वहां कुछ पूछते हैं या सन्देश में रहते हैं तो सुत्रधारक के पास बोलने को कुछ नहीं होता! यदि कोपी ही करना है तो ऐसे विषय की करें जिसके बारे में कुछ जानकारी रखते हो! हाल ही में मेरा भारत में ऐसा एक सूत्र देखा गया ! देखकर अफ़सोस हुआ!*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *सबसे अफ़सोस की एक बात जो लगी की कुछ सदस्य सिर्फ सूत्र बनाने के बहाने से सूत्र तो बना देते हैं लेकिन जब सदस्य वहां कुछ पूछते हैं या सन्देश में रहते हैं तो सुत्रधारक के पास बोलने को कुछ नहीं होता! यदि कोपी ही करना है तो ऐसे विषय की करें जिसके बारे में कुछ जानकारी रखते हो! हाल ही में मेरा भारत में ऐसा एक सूत्र देखा गया ! देखकर अफ़सोस हुआ!*


घूम फिर कर सही जगह सूत्र पहुच ही गया है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बिलकुल संजीत जी कुछ खराबी नहीं है की  एक जानकारी को 
> 
> जादा से जादा लोगो तक पाहुचाया जाय, लेकिन जिसने अपनी मेहनत से जानकारी बनाई है लिखी है, या एकत्रित की है कम से कम उसका नाम, साइट की लिंक और आभार तो व्यक्त करना चाहिए।
> 
> क्या खयाल है?


बिलकुल सही बात , अगर साईट का नाम तकनीकी कारणो से ना दे सके तो ये जरूर बताना चाहिए की उसके लेखक कोण है ओर उन्होने सूत्र को नेट से लिया है

----------


## Rated R

फोरम का मतलब ही होता है सामाजिक मुद्दों या अन्य पर चर्चा करने का सबसे उपयुक्त मंच . 
किसी भी फोरम पर काफी कम लोग ही रचनाकार नहीं होते  है , बाकी नक़ल-चिप्पी तकनीक वाले होते है .  

इस सूत्र के लिए  
:clap:

----------


## Rated R

> 4.	सूत्रधारक के सूत्रों में आपको भाषा संबंधी गलतियाँ ना के बराबर मिलेंगी। 
> 
> 5.	राजनैतिक बातें अधिक की जाती हैं, कुछ भड़काऊ किस्म की। 
> 
> 6.	कई बार सूत्रधार लेख को पढ़ता भी नहीं है और पोस्ट कर देता है, इसलिए अगर आप सूत्र के लेख के विषय के बारे में कुछ पुछें तो कोई जवाब नहीं मिलता है। 
> 
> आपको भी कोई लक्षण पता हैं तो सहयोग करें।


7. अधिकतर मामलों में हर पोस्ट के अंतर में एक मिनट से भी कम का समय होता है .

----------


## Rated R

8. बातें करते वक़्त वह सदस्य Fullstop का प्रयोग करते है और लेख में पूर्णविराम   का प्रयोग ज्यादा  देखा जाता है .

----------


## Mr. laddi

*भाई ये बात सही है के जमाना कापी पेस्ट का है पर आपको उस विषय की जानकारी भी हो न अगर आपसे बाद में कोई सवाल पूछे या कुछ जानना चाहे तो आप क्या करेंगे ???????????
माफ़ी चाहूँगा इस लिंक के लिए 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...243#post319243
लेकिन मैं रोक नहीं पाया अपने आप को मैं चाहता हूँ ऐसे सदस्यों पर कुछ तो लगाम हो 
बहुत से सूत्र हैं इन जनाब के संदीप जी के कहने के मुताबिक सिर्फ धन्यवाद ही लिखा है कापी पेस्ट करने के बाद 
सॉरी नाम बताने के लिए*

----------


## Black Pearl

> *भाई ये बात सही है के जमाना कापी पेस्ट का है पर आपको उस विषय की जानकारी भी हो न अगर आपसे बाद में कोई सवाल पूछे या कुछ जानना चाहे तो आप क्या करेंगे ???????????
> माफ़ी चाहूँगा इस लिंक के लिए 
> http://antarvasna.com----------howth...243#post319243
> लेकिन मैं रोक नहीं पाया अपने आप को मैं चाहता हूँ ऐसे सदस्यों पर कुछ तो लगाम हो 
> बहुत से सूत्र हैं इन जनाब के संदीप जी के कहने के मुताबिक सिर्फ धन्यवाद ही लिखा है कापी पेस्ट करने के बाद 
> सॉरी नाम बताने के लिए*


LADDI JI कृपया लिंक ना दें, इससे सदस्यों को समस्या हो सकती है। इसी वजह से मैंने एक नए कॉपी पेस्ट सूत्र का निर्माण किया ताकि उदाहरण दे सकूँ, और अन्य सदस्यों को समस्या न हो।

----------


## Mr. laddi

> LADDI JI कृपया लिंक ना दें, इससे सदस्यों को समस्या हो सकती है। इसी वजह से मैंने एक नए कॉपी पेस्ट सूत्र का निर्माण किया ताकि उदाहरण दे सकूँ, और अन्य सदस्यों को समस्या न हो।


*संदीप जी मैंने पहले ही माफ़ी मांग ली थी एक बार फिर से माफ़ी चाहता हूँ पर ऐसे सदस्यों का क्या किया जाये जो सिर्फ गिनती की दौड में लगे हुए है*

----------


## mzone420

> *संदीप जी,
> 
> बहुत अच्छा  विषय चुना है आपने.
> 
> आज कल नेट  पर कॉपी पेस्ट का ही जमाना है.
> 
> सब सोचते हैं की कौन लिखने के मेहनत करे.
> 
> बस कहीं से भी कॉपी करो और बना लो  नया सूत्र.
> ...



छमा करें .. मैंने आपका सूत्र कॉपी तो किया था पर किसी गलत उद्देश्य से नहीं बस आपके ज्ञान को अधिक से अधिक लोगो तक पहुचाना चाहता था ...पर मेरी गलती सिर्फ यह थी की मैंने आपके नाम का उल्लेख नहीं किया था वहाँपर... मैंने तो यही सोचा की कही मैं उनके नियमों का उल्लंघन ना करू बस... और मैंने उसमें ये पुष्टि भी की थी की "ये पोस्टिंग मेरी अपनी नहीं है , किसी दूसरे की है और उनका धन्यवाद जो इस ज्ञान को बाँट रहे है..." आप चाहे तो उस फोरम पर चेक कर सकते है....

फिर भी अगर आपको बुरा लगा तो फिर से चमाप्रार्थी हू....वैसे भी अब मैंने उसमें पोस्टिंग बंद कर दिया है....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> छमा करें .. मैंने आपका सूत्र कॉपी तो किया था पर किसी गलत उद्देश्य से नहीं बस आपके ज्ञान को अधिक से अधिक लोगो तक पहुचाना चाहता था ...पर मेरी गलती सिर्फ यह थी की मैंने आपके नाम का उल्लेख नहीं किया था वहाँपर... मैंने तो यही सोचा की कही मैं उनके नियमों का उल्लंघन ना करू बस... और मैंने उसमें ये पुष्टि भी की थी की "ये पोस्टिंग मेरी अपनी नहीं है , किसी दूसरे की है और उनका धन्यवाद जो इस ज्ञान को बाँट रहे है..." आप चाहे तो उस फोरम पर चेक कर सकते है....
> 
> फिर भी अगर आपको बुरा लगा तो फिर से चमाप्रार्थी हू....वैसे भी अब मैंने उसमें पोस्टिंग बंद कर दिया है....


मित्र फुल्ल्मून सर जी काफी मेहनत से सूत्र बनाते है , सभी का दिल दुखेगा, पोस्टिंग बंद कर नेक काम किया है आपने , धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बिना पूछे या  बताये किसी की मेहनत को चुराना भी उचित नही वो भी इस हद तक की असली लेखक का नाम तक ना दिया जाय,  साईट न सही लेखक के नाम पर दो शब्द ही सही |





> *सबसे अफ़सोस की एक बात जो लगी की कुछ सदस्य सिर्फ सूत्र बनाने के बहाने से सूत्र तो बना देते हैं लेकिन जब सदस्य वहां कुछ पूछते हैं या सन्देश में रहते हैं तो सुत्रधारक के पास बोलने को कुछ नहीं होता! यदि कोपी ही करना है तो ऐसे विषय की करें जिसके बारे में कुछ जानकारी रखते हो! हाल ही में मेरा भारत में ऐसा एक सूत्र देखा गया ! देखकर अफ़सोस हुआ!*


भारत भाई नमस्कार, वो सूत्र मेने बनाया है, ओर पहली ही पोस्ट मैं लेखक का नाम ओर हुबहु उतारा है, लिख दिया है, सभी सुत्र के बिसय पे पुच्छे ग्ये सवालो का जवाब दिया है, मेरा भारत मैं आपके अधिकतर सूत्र कॉपी पेस्ट किये ग्ये  है, आप तो लेखक का नाम तक नहीं देते, हम सब समझ रहे थे की .........., ओर आप प्र्स्न्सा पाके........

----------


## badboy123455

*अच्छा सूत्र हे 

कोई भी अखबार नेट पर सर्च करो कोई भी लेख यहाँ डाल दो और सदस्य करते रहे माथापच्ची

चलो उन पर कुछ लगाम तो लगेगी*

----------


## freedom

sir ji aap mujhe koi aisi websites bataye jisme ek saath bahut logo ko message bhej saku thoda jaldi btana

----------


## mzone420

> sir ji aap mujhe koi aisi websites bataye jisme ek saath bahut logo ko message bhej saku thoda jaldi btana


*मित्र आप गलत सूत्र में प्रश्न पूछ रहे हैं....

और हिंदी क प्रयोग करें मित्र, ये बहुत ही आसान है...*

----------


## Teach Guru

http://www.copyscape.com/

ये एक तरह का "चुराई हुई सामग्री को सर्च करने वाला सर्च इंजन" है| यहाँ आप अपनी साईट का एड्रेस भरिये और ये आपको कुछ परिणाम (प्रीमियम अकाउंट में पुरे रिजल्ट्स) देगा ,जहाँ आपकी सामग्री का इस्तेमाल हुआ है | साथ ही इसका एक टूल भी है, जिसे आप अपने ब्लॉग पर लगा लेंगे तो आपके ब्लॉग को कोई कॉपी नहीं कर सकेगा |
क्या आपको ये मालूम था ???????????

मित्रों मेरे द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी यदि अच्छी लगी हो तो कृपया रेपो ++ जरुर दें.............

----------

